# As a retiree for the group I find this interesting



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

From fleet statistics to vessel tours and a picture gallery which opens up vessels of similar type.Can be very time consuming
Enjoy.
http://www.maerskfleet.com/#vessels/Maersk_Line/sort-by/name


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.today.03:48.re:as a retiree for the group i find this interesting.i found your link great,the ships were well video'd and plenty of them.thank you for posting regards ben27


----------



## oilkinger (Dec 17, 2008)

I could almost smell the culinary delight that the cook was knocking up in the galley.


----------

